# Payment methods



## Lukony (May 9, 2006)

I was wondering what people thought might be the easiest and most conveniant way to have payments sent to me. I was thinking money orders but, I am not sure how people usually react to being asked for money orders from an online business. Any suggestion would be appreciated since this is my first online business.


----------



## 13ollox (May 9, 2006)

Paypal !


----------



## infinity (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, i agree... if you're doing online stuff, do it like the greats - ebay, amazon... they all use either credit/debit or paypal

- obvious why really:

cash - can get lost in the post / no insurance

postal order - can get lost in the post / with unsurance

credit card - people can steal your number

debit card - people can continue 'debitting' your account

paypal in my opinion is the best...

The only real problem with all of these is that you do get the occasional person who does a runner but relies on the fact that you can't really complain because it's not entirely legal to send bugs through the post


----------



## Lukony (May 9, 2006)

I have a normal paypal account. That will work right? But how do I actually get tangeble money once the individuals money is sent to my paypal account?


----------



## Ian (May 9, 2006)

PayPal is good. The people at PayPal suck, almost as much as Trivium.

I think you need a business account to accept credit card, with a normal account you can send and recieve normal transactions. You will need to be varified to recieve over £500 in total. Once you have payment, you click the withdraw tab, and guess what, it withdraws it into your bank account. If you have added one on to you account that is. If not, then by jove, isn't it a fun process.

Also, there is a bit of a flaw. It is meant for over 18's (so I have been told?) but you can use a visa electron account. Visa electron cards are available for anyone over the age of 14.

Oh well.


----------



## Lukony (May 9, 2006)

I have no problem with being over 18. Those good ole days are gone. Why would I have to be set up to recieve that kind of money though? I wouldn't think I would get some $600 dollars from any one person.


----------



## Ian (May 9, 2006)

I know...I just thought I would emphasise how very well secure their methods are. 

It is not £500 from one person, it is £500 in your whole paypal account. Say, 10 people sent you £50, then you would no longer be able to recieve any money, unless you varified your account. It is also the same with sending it.


----------



## Lukony (May 9, 2006)

Well, I already have paypal all set up. I suppose I will try and send the money to my acocunt as quickly as possible. How do I set it up to have a big pool for recieving?


----------



## infinity (May 9, 2006)

Just get yourself verified... it's a pretty quick procedure so it's not too much fuss... most perks are open to people even if they haven't verified but it's easier once you have... then all you do is give out your email address to people and they'll send it that way.

And I always found the people really helpful (even though ian didn't) - only problem is they're kinda robotic... you have to spell out every last letter before they understand your problem


----------



## Ian (May 9, 2006)

Nope, never found them helpful in the slightest. You may just find it better to open a business account? That way you have no limits.


----------



## Jackson (May 9, 2006)

Do u have to pay for a business account?


----------



## Ian (May 10, 2006)

Nope. I didn't anyway


----------



## Lukony (May 14, 2006)

What would be the dif of having a Premier account? Am I paying paypal anything for a business account? Like do they take money on every dollar that I make or something and also do I have to register a company name?


----------



## Ian (May 14, 2006)

Every transaction, they will take 5% of it. So, someone sends you $20, they will take $1, and you woll recieve $19. You send someone $20, and the same will apply to them. Don't need a registered company name I don't think.


----------



## worldofmantis (May 14, 2006)

also you got a freewebs accountyou can use their shopping cart that runs off of paypal or on paypal they have a free shopping cart that you can use. I know myself i trust using a shopping cart more than talking to a person that could be lieing. Just my opinon


----------



## Lukony (May 14, 2006)

Do I have to pay to get that shopping cart option?


----------



## worldofmantis (May 14, 2006)

no its totally free


----------



## Lukony (May 14, 2006)

And that is an option on freewebs?


----------

